

Readers' Choice for TIME's Person of the Year 2010: Julian Assange - aeurielesn
http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2028734_2029036,00.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1990612>

